# Cvs who's the winner this year



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Been doing the local cvs for a few years 
Merritt says they don't have the contract back 
Any idea who ended up with them this year


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Cvs hasn't made a decision yet, Merit still might get them. Ferrandino got the land contract, so we'll see. Merit was great last year.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I am also wanting to know this. We'd been working with Cherry Logistics on them.


----------



## Plow 4 U (Nov 19, 2012)

Cherry Logistics told me they would probably find out next week, I hope they keep them. Ferrandino can pound sand


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Ferrandino lol.... don't plan on getting paid then.

I'd only consider them if Merit had them. Likely will be Ferrandino or USM... so not likely we'll do any in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

No one plowing CVS wins. Only the National wins.


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

No thanks whom ever wins this contract good luck....have a pry bar ready for when you wanna get paid


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Leave it to the rookies... Can't believe guys are still chasing this crap..


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Cvs through Merit was top notch last year. Pay rate was great and 15-30 day turnaround.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Next June the forum will be loaded with "I got stiffed by Nationals". Lol


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

I worked for Merit for 3 years doing Rite Aids was previous Lipinski. Had to give them a little push once in a while but got paid and was paid in right order. This year I had a major issue with them. I told them in Jan. snow needed to be pushed back with loader in one lot and hauled from another. Never got clearance I gave them a price as they requested and told them they was going to have aplowed in parking lot unless something was done. 2 storms after I told this they gave me clearance to do so but from the price I gave 2 snows earlier. I did the service 2-18-14 and just got paid 2 weeks ago. They stop answering my emails, phone calls, and wouldn't return my calls. Finally I threaten hard and got to speak to someone. They said the problem was they couldn't get it entered in to system to pay me. I told them do the old school way of just writing me a check and I would be happy. They lost rite aids so they probably figured what the heck they would pay this guy. I got paid though only because I didn't give up.


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

I got a email from ServUrite Services, Inc. wanting a bid for CVS I don't know who they are anyone???


----------



## Plow 4 U (Nov 19, 2012)

Never heard of them.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dawdy Services;1836052 said:


> I got a email from ServUrite Services, Inc. wanting a bid for CVS I don't know who they are anyone???


For landscaping, not snow.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

So apperently merit only got pa nj and ny 
Don't know where the rest of the country ended up


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

And the winner is: everyone who refused to bid!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Merit didn't get PA. Ferrandino did.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

springwise got rite aid in queens anyone deal with them ?


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Dawdy Services;1836052 said:


> I got a email from ServUrite Services, Inc. wanting a bid for CVS I don't know who they are anyone???


I did plowing for ServUrite last year. Very happy with them. Always got a call back and most the time some one answered the phone. Oh, and most importantly I got paid in good time.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

danknight163;1844597 said:


> springwise got rite aid in queens anyone deal with them ?


They have upstate as well. Just one problem they are less than half of what it should be. $5200 all inclusive on a corner lot? I don't think so.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

jhenderson9196;1842123 said:


> and the winner is: Everyone who refused to bid!


^^^ this ^^^


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

I bailed out CVS a bunch of years back. Got a call from their store managers that no one showed up. I agreed to help them out and took six months to get paid. Never more.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

danknight163;1844597 said:


> springwise got rite aid in queens anyone deal with them ?


We did some banks for spring wise. 45-60 day pay but never had a problem with anything. Would work for them anytime


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone know who ended up with Ohio?


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

^^someone who won't be getting paid!


----------



## cs6096 (Aug 18, 2014)

What would be a good price to do a 30k sqft CVS? It looks like it is a per push contract.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That's your first post 
Huh
If it's a national lot they will tell you 
Pic would help 
Are there islands 
Really need more info


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Guess case got the north east for those of you who care


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

If Ferrandino gets it and they call you...RUN for the hills. You aint going to get paid. They will give you the run around. It generally starts with, we need a copy of your insurance (even though you submitted it with contract and the 10 previous times you sent it in), then they go to the "we will look into it", followed by "we need you to resubmit all the invoices", proceeding to the none returned phone calls and emails, and finalizing it with a "you did not submit paper work correctly" (10 months after the snow season ended).

THEY ARE CROOKS. I am still waiting for $3,500 from a Party City in Chicago Ridge, Illinois.


----------



## zchip1979 (Jan 9, 2010)

I did a bunch of cvs's in pa for lipinski, Merit. Lost them to Ferredino, prices are over 30% lower then they were. I guess the guy who left lipinski and went to Ferredino really wanted them... He better buy some plows because their still looking for people to contract


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Sawboy;1834484 said:


> No one plowing CVS wins. Only the National wins.


I plow a CVS, and I consider myself a winner. Seriously. I get to set the pricing and they pay on time.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

straightlinelan;1853781 said:


> If Ferrandino gets it and they call you...RUN for the hills. You aint going to get paid. They will give you the run around. It generally starts with, we need a copy of your insurance (even though you submitted it with contract and the 10 previous times you sent it in), then they go to the "we will look into it", followed by "we need you to resubmit all the invoices", proceeding to the none returned phone calls and emails, and finalizing it with a "you did not submit paper work correctly" (10 months after the snow season ended).
> 
> THEY ARE CROOKS. I am still waiting for $3,500 from a Party City in Chicago Ridge, Illinois.


I can't believe they have never called me for anything.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

For years We were doing several CVS for merit,
this year they decided to add the store walks, which avg 3000 sq ft, yes that is correct 3000 sq ft, with redboxes for $20 more, ice melt included!! and they were surprised we didn't take it.
For the price they were offering now we would profit $20-30 per storm max.
I just cant believe someone took it for the price they offered.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

tjlands;1895405 said:


> For years We were doing several CVS for merit,
> this year they decided to add the store walks, which avg 3000 sq ft, yes that is correct 3000 sq ft, with redboxes for $20 more, ice melt included!! and they were surprised we didn't take it.
> For the price they were offering now we would profit $20-30 per storm max.
> I just cant believe someone took it for the price they offered.


It's easy to look at a number and see $$$$ when you don't know or understand your costs.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

straightlinelan;1853781 said:


> If Ferrandino gets it and they call you...RUN for the hills. You aint going to get paid. They will give you the run around. It generally starts with, we need a copy of your insurance (even though you submitted it with contract and the 10 previous times you sent it in), then they go to the "we will look into it", followed by "we need you to resubmit all the invoices", proceeding to the none returned phone calls and emails, and finalizing it with a "you did not submit paper work correctly" (10 months after the snow season ended).
> 
> THEY ARE CROOKS. I am still waiting for $3,500 from a Party City in Chicago Ridge, Illinois.


I'm really honestly surprised that a contractor hasn't driven his, or her truck through the front doors of Ferrandino's building. I've never dealt with them but after hearing and reading the horror stories of guys being out thousands of dollars because of those pricks, it just surprises me that no one has done anything bad yet.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

There are a lot of companies after Ferrandino, it won't suprise me if they suddenly sell out and create an alias F&R services, change out their logos and such and start from scratch. These companies have 5-8 years of defrauding the smaller companies before it catches up with them, meanwhile, the ceo's are driving around $100k cars and in 2m$ houses , the 25% additional they've made the company on millions of dollars of sales, not paid out to the contractors.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

piling it on, in a 2yr old thread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> piling it on, in a 2yr old thread.


Seems like I saw this same thing already today.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tjlands said:


> For years We were doing several CVS for merit,
> this year they decided to add the store walks, which avg 3000 sq ft, yes that is correct 3000 sq ft, with redboxes for $20 more, ice melt included!! and they were surprised we didn't take it.
> For the price they were offering now we would profit $20-30 per storm max.
> I just cant believe someone took it for the price they offered.


I like this post the best...

think if you could get like a bunch of places that profit every time that you plowed them... then you would like, make money... 
then think if you could have a bunch of trucks out there making profit on every lot they are on, then you would make like a bunch of money...

Take the small winners along with the big winners... it is called filling routes kids... if you CAN profit big or small... take it.

Profit is always profit.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I like this post the best...
> 
> think if you could get like a bunch of places that profit every time that you plowed them... then you would like, make money...
> then think if you could have a bunch of trucks out there making profit on every lot they are on, then you would make like a bunch of money...
> ...


I get what your saying. You cant make big bucks on every job but as long as you make enough and it keeps you or one of your guys from going home early then take it. The bonus is it keeps someone else from moving in on your territory.


----------

